
Ask HN: Encrypted file drop for the masses? - 2dvisio
I work with clinical collaborators on healthcare research projects and, although many solutions exist, we are still struggling to find a system that is dead-simple to share information in a secure way across institutions.<p>The requirements that we have are:
- hosted solution that we can install on our servers
- data encrypted at rest
- possibility of sharing the files dropped into the system via a password protected system (possibly with 2FA)<p>The nice-to-have would be an open-source based solution.<p>Maybe we are asking too much?
Any idea?
======
cimmanom
SFTP?

